# Lone Star Flight Museum, Ellington Field, Houston TX.



## Donivanp (Nov 17, 2018)

Lone Star Flight Museum moved from Galveston to Ellington Field after Hurricane Ike devastated their original museum. It took a couple of years but here is the results.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Nov 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Nov 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Nov 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Nov 17, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 17, 2018)

Really great display. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Donivanp (Nov 17, 2018)

I should also point out that almost all of these are flyable and do fly the airshow circuit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 17, 2018)

Sweets shots!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 18, 2018)

Good ones Don. Someone should talk to them about that Merlin though.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2018)

Lovely shots!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 17, 2018)

Great shots, it's on my list of museums to visit.


----------



## DBII (Feb 16, 2019)

Nice shots. Back in the 80s and 90s, I would head down to Galveston once a month with my father. Have not made it down since the storm. So much of the collection was lost and the birds sold off. The new place looks good.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2019)

With as many times as I go to Houston, how have I never been to this museum?


----------



## Donivanp (Feb 17, 2019)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> With as many times as I go to Houston, how have I never been to this museum?


They were out a Galveston until Hurricane Ike about wiped them out. It was sad to see, I have photos of the old complex I'll have to upload. After Ike they stayed open though in limited form until the new facilities at Ellington opened up. They are a lot smaller than before but really cool. Ellington is also home for Collings Foundation F-4 and TA-4 as well as a couple other noteworthy operations and Oft times you can see some NASA birds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

